# Hypothyroid, and neck pain?



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone else had neck stiffness? My neck feels very tight, been like this for 6 months, some days are worse then others. Just wish it would go away.


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you had any recent ultrasounds? My neck was like that as well and I can't wear necklaces either! I would get it checked out. Is your neck swollen as well?

Lisa


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hypo state does a job on muscles - can you see if a massage or chairopractic adjustment will help


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Did you ever have that ultra-sound? High Thyroglobulin Ab does strongly suggest that would be a good thing to do!


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

i did have an ultra sound, they said everything looked fine on my thyroid. I have had the neck stiffness since Jan of this year, been over 6 months. I had a massage and a chiropractor look at it, but nothing has helped. Even a muscle relaxer didnt make any difference, I was wondering if I get my thyroid levels where they should be, maybe the neck stiffness and tightness might go away.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Too much computer time and/or stress can cause this, too.


----------

